# Cleaning dust off old bottles



## mf150 (May 23, 2018)

I have a few window bottles (some Stoddard liquors and some local western medicines), and they have been collecting dust since I museum waxed them in their place. 

What is a safe way to remove the dust without affecting the patina and surface of the glass. Mainly concerned with scratching the glass or causing whirl marks that aren't already there. Maybe I'm obsessing on this subject too much. 

I'd prefer to keep the bottles in-place, so that I don't have to re-museum wax them. 

Some thoughts: 

Microfiber cloth? 

COmpressed air in a can? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mf150 (May 24, 2018)

Tempted to use a dry microfiber cloth...Can anyone share what they use to clean off dust? 

Thanks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 24, 2018)

I've never had any problems with microfiber cloth except that the bottles I've painted the embossing on will lose that paint over time. I'd also use Windex on ones you want to keep shiny and clean. For those with that flaky iridescence, I'd think compressed air is best. But, light (almost no) pressure with the cloth should suffice.


----------



## mf150 (May 25, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to respond! 
Yes, I have some bottles that are cleaned (tumbled) and some that have a ground patina (dug) that I would like to preserve. Thank you for the suggestions. 



Spirit Bear said:


> I've never had any problems with microfiber cloth except that the bottles I've painted the embossing on will lose that paint over time. I'd also use Windex on ones you want to keep shiny and clean. For those with that flaky iridescence, I'd think compressed air is best. But, light (almost no) pressure with the cloth should suffice.


----------

